# Channel setup screen suggestion



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

Channel setup is still an ordeal, since you can't see what's on the channel from the selection menu. Currently, to set up the channels, I have to:

After the initial scan..
1. Step through all the live channels, write down the ones that are dead, SD, paid programming, religion, etc. (Usually over 100)
2. Select channel list, uncheck all the ones I wrote down.
This process usually takes over an hour.

A better way: In the channel selection menu, when any channel is highlighted, show what's on that channel in the background, with audio, Just the way any cheap TV has done for the last 10 years.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

you can add/remove channels in the guide while watching the channel in the preview window in the upper right hand corner (premiere/roamio). 

after pressing guide, highlight the name of the channel in the left column of the guide, press select, and a sub menu appears to let you add/remove the channel from your channel list (it will also allow you to add/remove from your favorite channels list, too).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Most do a two step process. 

Use the channel page under settings to get rid of obvious dupes, language, interest items. Then fine tune with the guide. Saves tons of time. Old way is laborious and many menu clicks, while the new way is great to see content but still takes a few extra steps each time.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

With Roamio, on LiVE TV,


Channel up/dn to channel you do not want.
Press Select
Press Left arrow to channel column
Press Select
Press Select on Remove Channel
Repeat on next channels

Done.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dwarner said:


> Channel setup is still an ordeal, since you can't see what's on the channel from the selection menu. Currently, to set up the channels, I have to:
> 
> After the initial scan..


I guess I have an oddball cable feed. When I activate my card, the only enabled channels are the ones I pay for. No dead channels, no unavailable, no problems. While I do get music and SD channels, it only takes one pass through the "Channels" to clear them out. The cable feed does grouping so that all the SD channels are 2 to 100, the music is 400's and the HD is 500's so not much is needed. The premium channels are 200, but I don't pay for that. When there are free weekends I do have to manually enable them.

I once tried to do a "scan" and it told me no. I still get the emails about channel changes that don't affect me, but nothings perfect. I also know what channels I like and which I will never watch. So there is a guide which gives you "all" as in all you pay for, "my channels" as in what you have checked, and "favorites" that displays what is given a thumbs up. This whole process takes less than 30 minutes. It works great unless you have special needs. My guide has the 24 shows I like and it's been that way for a long time. I don't know how it can be improved. Well, maybe it could only show what's been indexed so a 1P doesn't show "not available."

I still can't figure out how you get dead channels.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

It ain't perfect, but not like you are going back there day 1 for anything but a minor addition or subtraction of a channel or two.


----------

